
The NSA Teams Up with the Chinese Government to Limit Internet Anonymity - tomh
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/09/the_nsa_teams_u.html
======
biohacker42
Sadly the NSA and China are NOT strange bed fellows, and you don't need a lot
imagination to see what's gone wrong with world.

For the clueless or tragically optimistic:

Fascism came out on top. Communism failed spectacularly, socialism and
capitalism slowly give way to fascism.

~~~
andreyf
_Fascism came out on top. Communism failed spectacularly, socialism and
capitalism slowly give way to fascism._

Don't be quite so certain... the last chapter has yet to be written. Sometimes
things change quickly and dramatically.

~~~
biohacker42
Oh I know, I lived through the collapse of communism in Eastern Europe.

And I lived through the painful transition to market democracy... which is
still on going, going, going, towards fascism.

~~~
jrsims
What comes after fascism?

~~~
biohacker42
Crisis driven collapse & revolutionary reform which is a lot like flipping a
coin and ending up with either a small democratic government or even more
fascism.

If you end up with the first, you're still not safe as it tends to grow over
time. Think of fascism as the highest entropy state of society.

------
raganwald
Is this why the US under Reagan brought the USSR to its knees? So that the
West could team up with China on tracing dissent?

I'm saddened, I really am.

~~~
qwph
Human history has always been a struggle between those who want to limit the
freedom of the individual and those who want to preserve it.

I don't think either side has ever got the upper hand, and I doubt either side
ever will.

~~~
raganwald
There are two questions: Where is the pendulum now? And which way is it
swinging?

We may not be living in a Stalinist dictatorship, but I don't like the way
things are going on both sides of the 49th parallel.

------
rkowalick
"...imagine a boot stamping on a human face--forever."

------
bootload
_"... TraceBack is most useful in monitoring the activities of large masses of
people. But of course, that's why the Chinese and the NSA are so interested in
this proposal in the first place. ..."_

Step 4 on the way to a Fascist state. Set up a comprehensive internal
surveillance system ~
<http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/apr/24/usa.comment>

